# ! RBP acting sluggish



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey guys I have one RBP (the largest) out of 15 that is acting sluggish, running into the walls, resting near the top of the water. The other piranha are starting to notice he is weaker and have started to pick on him. I am doing an extra water change today just in case that might be the problem. They are in a 180 gallon tank and I do not have another tank to transfer him to. Any suggestions or comments would be great. Thanks


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

He is swimming upside down now. Any suggestions? Should I take him out and end his suffering?


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

It is dead now







I gotta find out why


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Jan 10, 2008)

Humper said:


> It is dead now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what the helll happpend?? it started acting weird all the sudden??


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Same thing happened to my Manny not to long ago. I suspect it could have been a damaged swim bladder.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah for the past couple of days he would either rest on the bottom of the tank or be at the very top of the water. He looked a little beat up as well. Then yesterday he just started to swim upside down. I would turn him back over but he would flip right back over. I am hoping it was the swim bladder because all of the other fish seem to be fine. Here are some pictures of him after removal. He measured 6 inches and was one of my biggest


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Jan 10, 2008)

Humper said:


> Yeah for the past couple of days he would either rest on the bottom of the tank or be at the very top of the water. He looked a little beat up as well. Then yesterday he just started to swim upside down. I would turn him back over but he would flip right back over. I am hoping it was the swim bladder because all of the other fish seem to be fine. Here are some pictures of him after removal. He measured 6 inches and was one of my biggest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn. sorry to hear that. P looks bloated.


----------

